# CROSBERRY (?) lager beer



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 16, 2020)

I was digging  and found  this green glass bottle with its  paper label still staking on. 
It's  9 inches  tall.
On the top of the  paper there's  a red twelve pointed star.. 
Has no mold seems and the top is applied glass.
I'll appreciate any information.
I think it's by 1910.
It's  not completely clean yet  I apologize.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 16, 2020)

Looks like Carlsberg Lager Beer to me?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 16, 2020)

Ah! I think that's it.
Thank you  nhpharm


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 17, 2020)

I’d agree with 1910 as well with the applied lip on the bottle.  Neat find!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks. There Will be more posts like this because I'm repairing paper labels. Corks crown tops and cans as well.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 17, 2020)

This one was buried too


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 17, 2020)

How do you clean the paper label without risking it?


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 18, 2020)

The first think I  do  when I  discover such a thing is don't  touch it at all if possible. Then dig all around carefully. Do not try this in the mud.  Only in dry soil.
Because of the paper has humidity  is possible that it contracts breaking  into fragments that get off in the air in seconds. This is common  in Patagonia. because of the extremely dry air. The  wind here is a strong enemy too. Anyway protect it against the wind. Or better  wait a calm day.
Now you have that bottle in your hands and you must decide. Protect it and take it home or work in place.
I protect them wrapping strongly with a white paper and steak firmly with a scotch belt. Then wrap it again with a  newspaper and finally wrap it all with a soft corrugated cardboard. That works very well for me. 
The paper label might has som sand grains incrustations and soil. 
Don't try to remove it all at once. Use your best touch and remove just what is loose. Pay attention  to the grains firmly stuck and let them in place. If you take them off you'll take some paper with them. Use a soft paint brush.
The hard soil could be removed partially using a toilet paper. When it is thick you may use a very fine sandpaper and then the toilet paper. This must be  done slowly so you can  decide when to stop.  It's impossible for me to clean up the paper on those places and  always remains some soil. 
Clean up all around the labels.
Finally use a transparent aerosol  to cover avoiding aim directly to the labels because it may blow off them. Let work the gravity.
Please  forgive my bad English.
Good luck.!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 18, 2020)

I forgot  something  I always risk.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 18, 2020)

It is a good method for a difficult project.
I've found so few with labels intact, and they usually begin to deteriorate when the air hits them. I suppose they dry out too quickly.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes it's always a risk. In those cases you need to cover the labels quickly. It will avoid the disaster. I use my oun breath to keep the paper's humidity before wrap it. It will help to let the label on place and avoid it's breaking.
When unwrapping at home put always the label upside.
Unfortunately paper move easily and may occur  miss a little.
The bottle I show next was more than a hundred years buried


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> Yes it's always a risk. In those cases you need to cover the labels quickly. It will avoid the disaster. I use my oun breath to keep the paper's humidity before wrap it. It will help to let the label on place and avoid it's breaking.
> When unwrapping at


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

...Continue here .. When unwrap the bottle at home keep the label always upside.it will avoid the pieces of paper fall down.
The bottle shown above was more than a hundred years buried.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 19, 2020)

That's great that you've devised a system for preserving the labels!  I know that bottles with labels are often found somewhat intact on Canada's west coast as well, but the diggers generally don't put that much effort into preserving them.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 19, 2020)

My only concern is that breathing onto the label will put acids on it from the saliva, and that may cause deterioration at a later point in time.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

Poin





Robby Raccoon said:


> My only concern is that breathing onto the label will put acids on it from the saliva, and that may cause deterioration at a later point in time.


Point well taken Robby


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

I 





CanadianBottles said:


> That's great that you've devised a system for preserving the labels!  I know that bottles with labels are often found somewhat intact on Canada's west coast as well, but the diggers generally don't put that much effort into preserving them.


I red somewhere that necessity is the mother of invention. When I find a label like this it's great but a problem too.


----------

